# Manual Quest



## Greatsnowy (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi all ! Anybody know where I can get a manual for a JD Model H Series 50 Manure Spreader ?? I'm in process of selling one , and I'm not totally sure they know how to behave with a new toy like this . Sooo , if I could furnish them with a manual , that could help me a lot !
Thanks


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I would start by trying eBay, it may surprise you


----------



## Greatsnowy (Jul 27, 2013)

I'll give it a shot Ben , thanks . Good looking pig !
Brian


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

That ain't no pig, that's a self portrait!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

ben70b said:


> That ain't no pig, that's a self portrait![/Q
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:.....


----------

